# BFP 13 DPO some red spotting and pains



## rkb15 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi, everyone! As weird as it is to say (or type!) I'm pregnant! I found on two days ago on 11DPO, and today is 13DPO. For a few days I've had some brown discharge, but on 9-10DPO there was a TINY amount of blood too. This morning (13DPO) I had some more blood. I also have some pain in the right side of my pelvis, so of course, now I'm freaking out!

Yesterday I got my blood drawn and will have it done again on Thursday to see if things are progressing accordingly. Then around 6 weeks I will go in for an ultrasound. I'm about 4 weeks right now.

I did have a miscarriage in January at 6 weeks which started with A LOT of brown discharge which eventually turned to red. I didn't have any brown discharge or blood before that, so this is weird to have some brown discharge (not a huge amount) and small amounts of blood so early, but I'm also worried about the dull pain I have on the right side of my pelvis.

Any thoughts? I've done some research and I know some spotting can be normal and the uterus is stretching so some people experience pain, but it seems to be concentrated on one side.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

Some blood (particularly the brown stuff) could be implantation bleeding, but the pain on your one side is a little worrisome. Round ligament pain and other cramping is pretty normal, but the RLP doesn't usually kick in until a little later and the cramping (for me at least) was spread out. Keep an eye on that closely since pain on one side can be a sign of an ectopic pregnancy. It might be too early to tell, but I would contact your doc if the pain persists on that side for more than a day or two without changing.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

It's most likely implantation. I was told by my fertility doctor it can take until 6 weeks pregnant for implantation to be complete! I am no expert in ectopics, but I think it is a bit early to have pain from an ectopic. I seem to get ovary pains when I am first pregnant. With my last pregnancy I was so afraid it was ectopic bc I had pains on one side - but it wasn't. You have an early u/s scheduled so god forbid it is, they should catch it early enough. But I wouldn't stress - it all sounds normal to me. I've had implantation bleeding every time I've been pregnant (including the ones I lost).

Congratulations!!

Cindy


----------



## Melmal (Apr 11, 2012)

I too had dull pain just in one hip but it was just the ligament stretching with the hormones. It's possible that ligaments on one side of your body might hurt more than the other side - especially if it's your non dominant side. I sometimes get pain in the left hip when I run so I figured that same hip was just having more trouble than the other one while I was pregnant. It's hard not to worry though.


----------



## Clarabelle001 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi there, please can you let me know the outcome of your symptoms.

I have been searching the internet for nearly 24 hours and am in desperate need of reassurance.

I tested postive at 12 dpo and i too had slight light red spotting last night and a slight spotting of brown discharge this afternoon, both only when i wiped.

I had IUI and have had mild cramps since insemination.

I was also extremely exhausted yesterday and today just feeling semi - tired although my boobs are still really sore.

Please let me know, look so forward to hearing back!


----------



## bobcat (Mar 4, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. When I had an early miscarriage (which was my second miscarriage, first m/c I had to have surgery), the bleeding started light, can't recall if it was pink or brown with mucus, but then it picked up within about 12 hours of it starting, to where there was no doubt what was happening. Also, with that pregnancy, my 2nd home preg test was lighter than my first test, and that happened like a week before the bleeding started. I actually didn't think anything of it at the time and brushed it off. So you could try taking another at home test, and see how it looks. Other side of the coin is, maybe there are other hormones that could drop to cause a miscarriage, like progesterone, while the hcg (what the test looks for) stays high........BUT, in my experience, my hcg must have been dropping which caused the test to be lighter, which should have been a sign to me.

I am pretty sure what I have heard is that the actual hcg level drops, and that is the signal for your uterus to start bleeding/miscarrying. Because my very first miscarriage (even before that one above), my hcg levels in blood remained high, even though the ultrasound was showing the baby wasn't visible in the sac (didn't grow)....and I never started bleeding, had to have surgery. And I think then, they basically told me that the high hormone levels (so I assume they meant hcg because that's all they tested) were what was keeping me from bleeding and having a normal miscarriage at home. So if you go with that logic, if you are bleeding due to a miscarriage, your hcg should be dropping now, so that is why I'd check the home test. And I'd think the home test would show something, because mine did with second mc.

So this current pregnancy (I am 12 weeks!), which was my next pregnancy after the 2 miscarriages, when I was having cramping like period cramps at 4w4d (and it continued about a week, fyi) I decided to take more home tests, spaced out by a few days because the cramping continued on, because of my prior experience. They weren't looking faint at all like before, so that was really the ONLY thing that reassured me while I was cramping. With mc #2, first i had the faint test, then cramping days later, then finally, bleeding.

I know that was a long explanation....but I hope it helps. It is one thing for me to say, "I wouldn't worry." But I think I should tell you WHY I say that, so you will know I'm not just reassuring you based on nothing. You still never know, but I think if your bleeding doesn't pick up tomorrow, that's a good sign....and also, you might as well take another test if you want more reassurance. This pregnancy, which is fine so far... yes, I had cramping, and sometimes I had to change positions on the couch because I'd feel a quick twinge, so things like that do happen, and will probably keep happening for a week. It was bad enough that I would have taken Advil if not pregnant. Good luck!


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

I agree with bobcat. If the bleeding is caused by a miscarriage, it's likely your hormone levels have gone down and you should have a lighter home pregnancy test. That was my experience with my early miscarriage at 4.5 weeks. My tests started to get lighter a couple days before I started bleeding.


----------



## mammashakeit (Oct 29, 2012)

It's easy to say not too worry too much, and a much harder practice. I was pretty much afraid to breathe during my first trimester. I had pretty consistent period like cramping from conception until very recently (I'm 17 wks). I couldn't find anywhere that said that was "normal" which made me pretty panicky. I asked every dr and nurse I talked to, "Are you sure this is ok?". It's hard tonot let it make you crazy. Sounds like implantation, to me, but no matter how much you hear it, it's natural to still be concerned. Many blessing to you!!


----------



## rkb15 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi, Clarabelle,

Even though some people have responded, I wanted to respond, since I was the original poster of this post. I agree with mammashakeit when she says not to worry too much (though that's easy to say!) If it gives you any hope, I am now 35 weeks pregnant, so obviously my spotting and pains did not result in miscarriage.

I will tell you that I had a unique first trimester, and I bled (sometimes heavily) until I was about 8-9 weeks (and I found out I was pregnant when I was only 3 weeks.) I even was TOLD that I would probably miscarry due to my hcg levels. My first test at 12 dpo was only an 11 (and 10 is a negative pregnancy test according to the nurse.) At 14 dpo (the next day after I wrote this original post) I was only at a 44. While my levels more than doubled (like they should have) my nurse wasn't happy with the results. She said most successful pregnancies would be much higher (in the hundreds) by that point. She flat out told me that the pregnancy was probably not viable and that I would likely miscarry and the bleeding would likely increase. I know when you look up those hcg levels online they can vary so much, but since she told me this, that's what I expected. And then I continued to bleed for 5-6 more weeks, so that didn't help either! I honestly wasn't sure if I was miscarrying or not, since with my first miscarriage I bled for several weeks.

I did go in for an emergency ultrasound when I was about 5.5 weeks because the bleeding increased significantly. On the ultrasound they found a sac, but no fetal pole, which isn't entirely abnormal, but they also couldn't guarantee that this meant my pregnancy was viable.

Long story short, some bleeding CAN be normal (or at least result in a successful pregnancy) and pain and cramping can be, too. I'm proof, as I'm going to meet my little boy or girl in 5 weeks or less!

I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## Clarabelle001 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you so much to everyone who took the time to reply.

I am now 19 DPO (or 4 weeks pregnant), the spotting has stopped and have a scan booked for the 7th December. I fell pregnant through IUI at a fertility clinic so as soon as I confirmed results to the specialist on Friday (day 1 of my missed period), I explained about the bleeding and they didnt seem concerned as it was only light spotting for 3 days and she immediately said it was implantation bleeding and to get in touch if anything else not right.

So far so good: starving, sore boobs, super exhausted and happy as Larry!

Thanks girls....happy days to you all and to RKB15, thanks for responding as my symptoms were exactly the same as yours, and after the all the posts I had read, I related to you the most and decided to join your forum!

Bye for now, Clarabelle (Scotland)


----------

